# Compact sound system recommendation for my living room



## MEA707 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello,

Looking for some recommendations on what sound system I should consider based on my fairly restrictive TV living room configuration and how I should arrange it.

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/5933/img20130126212048.jpg

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/9766/img20130126212859.jpg

As you can see, my 42 inch Hitachi LCD fits nice and snug in the corner next to the fire place and is at a bit of an angle for better viewing. It's got a Comcast HD DVR, LG Blu-ray player, and Roku HD box attached to it.

Perhaps my only real option is a sound bar (like the Yamaha YAS-101), but would like to hear if there are any other recommendations.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

From the pics, I'm smelling soundbar as well. I just don't see any way that a traditional 5.1 arrangement would work. 

Even the soundbar would probably not give you optimum results as it uses reflections off surfaces (walls) to create a surround sound effect. It also works best when placed equidistant between 2 walls.

A good pair of headphones maybe?

cheers


----------



## MEA707 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm thinking soundbar as well, using the universal bracket mount to mount it above the TV.

I have to say though that the sound for an LCD is pretty impressive on my TV, you can see the thick bezel below the screen which has the two front speakers, so I'm not sure if a soundbar would be of much benefit anyway.

Here's another view of my living room:

http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/5255/img20130127073100.jpg

Behind me is the dining room and kitchen.

Here's a layout diagram:
http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9286/familyroomlayout.png


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

MEA707 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm thinking soundbar as well, using the universal bracket mount to mount it above the TV.
> 
> I have to say though that the sound for an LCD is pretty impressive on my TV, you can see the thick bezel below the screen which has the two front speakers, so I'm not sure if a soundbar would be of much benefit anyway.


There are some options, if you want some decent sound quality.

Do you have a max budget in mind?


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

MEA707 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm thinking soundbar as well, using the universal bracket mount to mount it above the TV.
> 
> I have to say though that the sound for an LCD is pretty impressive on my TV, you can see the thick bezel below the screen which has the two front speakers, so I'm not sure if a soundbar would be of much benefit anyway.
> 
> ...


Awh, we get a better idea of your layout with those pics. I'm not a fan of this but you might be a candidate for mounting your tv on top of the fireplace. If not, I'll let zieglj01 go at it.


----------



## MEA707 (Sep 16, 2010)

UPDATE: I tried out the Yamaha YAS-101 soundbar, and while I was happy with the sound, I'm returning it because the soundbar is blocking the IR remote receiver on my TV and the IR repeater on the soundbar can't reach far enough to the side which is where the IR remote receiver is. While the IR repeater is a great idea and I commend Yamaha for implementing it, it can't help my TV unfortunately.

Disappointed that I have to return it, but I think this means I need to rule out soundbars, at least for now.



zieglj01 said:


> There are some options, if you want some decent sound quality.
> 
> Do you have a max budget in mind?


I'd like to stick under $500 if possible. Doesn't have to be anything top of the line. Just something that would make sense for the room layout and provide an audio improvement. Thanks for your help!



yoda13 said:


> Awh, we get a better idea of your layout with those pics. I'm not a fan of this but you might be a candidate for mounting your tv on top of the fireplace. If not, I'll let zieglj01 go at it.


I considered it, but it's too high for my personal preference. The mantle on the fireplace is pretty big which means I'd have to mount the TV very high.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

MEA707 said:


> I tried out the Yamaha YAS-101 soundbar, and while I was happy with the sound, I'm returning it because the soundbar is blocking the IR remote receiver on my TV and the IR repeater on the soundbar can't reach far enough to the side which is where the IR remote receiver is.
> 
> Read more: Compact sound system recommendation for my living room - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com
> I'd like to stick under $500 if possible. Doesn't have to be anything top of the line. Just something that would make sense for the room layout and provide an audio improvement. Thanks for your help!
> ...


Soundbar brackets, for the TV
http://www.onecall.com/soundbar-brackets-universal-soundbar-speaker

If you want to do 2.1 with sats and a sub - there can be a option - your call


----------



## MEA707 (Sep 16, 2010)

zieglj01 said:


> Soundbar brackets, for the TV
> http://www.onecall.com/soundbar-brackets-universal-soundbar-speaker
> 
> If you want to do 2.1 with sats and a sub - there can be a option - your call


Very seriously considered those brackets, but I'm concerned about the weight of the YAS-101 on the stand of the TV. I am pretty sure the TV won't be very stable, plus the idea of a subwoofer (YAS-101 has built in downward facing subwoofer) sending vibrations down into the TV probably isn't good in the long term.

Do you have any suggestions for a 2.1 system?

Thanks.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

MEA707 said:


> Very seriously considered those brackets, but I'm concerned about the weight of the YAS-101 on the stand of the TV. I am pretty sure the TV won't be very stable, plus the idea of a subwoofer (YAS-101 has built in downward facing subwoofer) sending vibrations down into the TV probably isn't good in the long term.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for a 2.1 system?
> 
> Thanks.


NXG Pro 4.1 speakers
http://www.amazon.com/Nxg-Pro-4-1-Satellite-Speaker/dp/B0044UHVOK

JBL Studio 150P sub
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882665157

Denon 1612 receiver
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-5.1-Channel-A/V-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html


----------



## MEA707 (Sep 16, 2010)

zieglj01 said:


> NXG Pro 4.1 speakers
> http://www.amazon.com/Nxg-Pro-4-1-Satellite-Speaker/dp/B0044UHVOK
> 
> JBL Studio 150P sub
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. Where would you suggest I put the subwoofer? For the speakers, should I just leave them on the floor on each side of the TV?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

MEA707 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Where would you suggest I put the subwoofer? For the speakers, should I just leave them on the floor on each side of the TV?


Put these brackets on top of your TV, left and right side - for the speakers
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_769CSB1005/Center-Stage-CSB-1005-ADJ.html

Put the sub to the left around the window area - or around the Love seat area >
whatever location works and sounds best.


----------



## MEA707 (Sep 16, 2010)

zieglj01 said:


> Put these brackets on top of your TV, left and right side - for the speakers
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_769CSB1005/Center-Stage-CSB-1005-ADJ.html
> 
> Put the sub to the left around the window area - or around the Love seat area >
> whatever location works and sounds best.


Very interesting brackets! I'm intrigued.

This one caught my eye also, and would work very well for the Yamaha YAS-101 that I said I was returning:
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_769CSB3006/Center-Stage-Bracket-CSB-3006-BLK.html

At least it alleviates my concern of the subwoofer vibrations going into the TV, since it has a flat plane.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

MEA707 said:


> Very interesting brackets! I'm intrigued.
> 
> This one caught my eye also, and would work very well for the Yamaha YAS-101 that I said I was returning:
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_769CSB3006/Center-Stage-Bracket-CSB-3006-BLK.html
> ...


You can always look at the Boston SoundBar - and it can be programed to
work with your TV remote - and it has a wireless sub
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_065TVM...tml?tp=47366&kw=&org=pla&nw=g&crv=16225491865


----------



## MEA707 (Sep 16, 2010)

zieglj01 said:


> You can always look at the Boston SoundBar - and it can be programed to
> work with your TV remote - and it has a wireless sub
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_065TVM...tml?tp=47366&kw=&org=pla&nw=g&crv=16225491865


Nice! How does this compare performance wise with the YAS-101, at least in terms of the L/R speakers? (I'm sure the wireless sub is better than the small built in sub in the YAS-101).


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

MEA707 said:


> Nice! How does this compare performance wise with the YAS-101, at least in terms of the L/R speakers? (I'm sure the wireless sub is better than the small built in sub in the YAS-101).


I really can not speak for the Yamaha soundbar - and I am not a soundbar fan.
I do like the Boston sound quality with their speakers - they make good stuff.

As far as soundbar needs - I would want one with a seperate subwoofer


----------



## MEA707 (Sep 16, 2010)

zieglj01 said:


> I really can not speak for the Yamaha soundbar - and I am not a soundbar fan.
> I do like the Boston sound quality with their speakers - they make good stuff.
> 
> As far as soundbar needs - I would want one with a seperate subwoofer


Thanks! I returned the Yamaha YAS-101 and got the Boston Acoustics TVee 26 you suggested. It sounds really great and the wireless subwoofer has pretty strong bass. No interference with my wifi network despite both being on the same frequency (2.4Ghz) which is good.

I ordered the universal brackets so that I can mount it above my TV. Right now I have it sitting in front.

I think I'll have my "home theater system" complete now once I mount it above the TV.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

MEA707 said:


> Thanks! I returned the Yamaha YAS-101 and got the Boston Acoustics TVee 26 you suggested. It sounds really great and the wireless subwoofer has pretty strong bass. No interference with my wifi network despite both being on the same frequency (2.4Ghz) which is good.
> 
> I ordered the universal brackets so that I can mount it above my TV. Right now I have it sitting in front.
> 
> I think I'll have my "home theater system" complete now once I mount it above the TV.


OK, have fun and enjoy!


----------

